# TF Taught Me A Lot



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

:scratch: Farewell, do well on your treatment endeavor... Wait a minute, you are a successful treatment free beek, and now your changing course? Don't you know how many hives have died from beeks trying to obtain this goal and be in your position? How does expanding a successful TF operation reach a point that now all of a sudden one needs to treat, and erase the progress? What's the new direction :scratch:


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Maybe he relied on brood breaks and it's no longer feasible to do those manipulations.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah brood breaks kept my bees healthy but it sets them back at times when they need brood and new bees and I want them to be making honey. Im planning on 40-50 hives by the end of the year and am going to start requeening when I split. Ill keep my tf yard for new swarms and cut-outs and the hives that have gone 2 years or longer without treatment or brood breaks. All the time spent with all the set backs to the hives just arent going to work for me for what I want to do anymore. I'll still use foundationless frames, Ill still have small cell bees, but its time to see how well I can play the game. But every production hive is going to get a queen cell or queen now and Ill use OA whenever I would have used a brood break in the past. Now if it would just stop raining here almost every day...


----------

